# My PCD on Monday Oct 27th



## kgifford51101 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks to Jonathan at the PCD and my CA Jim Wozniak at New Motors for making my delivery possible. If anyone is unsure if they should do PCD - DO IT!! You will never regret it.

The last picture is the destination of where Jonathan set the Navigation. Incredible view!!


----------



## King Tut (Oct 10, 2008)

Man I didn't even realize that you were the guy driving the M5. My buddy Josh didn't tell me you were getting an M3 till later and that you were driving the M5 cause the M3s were all 6MTs. I got some pictures of you guys in the M5 I will post up.


----------



## kgifford51101 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tut...the funniest line of the day was either by you or the guy you were with..."this isn't supposed to be the Ultimate WALKING Experience!!" Congratulations and good luck with your M3.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

kgifford51101 said:


> Thanks to Jonathan at the PCD and my CA Jim Wozniak at New Motors for making my delivery possible. If anyone is unsure if they should do PCD - DO IT!! You will never regret it.
> 
> The last picture is the destination of where Jonathan set the Navigation. Incredible view!!


Glad you had a great time :thumbup: I hope you enjoyed the drive to that rewarding view too.

It was a pleasure meeting you and I hope you continue to enjoy your new BMW :thumbup:


----------



## King Tut (Oct 10, 2008)

kgifford51101 said:


> Tut...the funniest line of the day was either by you or the guy you were with..."this isn't supposed to be the Ultimate WALKING Experience!!" Congratulations and good luck with your M3.


Yeah that was me. I got out of the car to take pics of my buddy Josh driving and as I am walking to the car to get back in you guys all drove off. So I waited expecting someone to come get me, then I figured I would be there the rest of the day so I started the hike over. I missed all the instruction on the wet ABS panic stop. I didn't stay pissed for long though. I hope we didn't scare you guys too much during the Autocross. Here are some pics of you in the M5 and one of your car parked out front:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

King Tut said:


> Yeah that was me. I got out of the car to take pics of my buddy Josh driving and as I am walking to the car to get back in you guys all drove off. So I waited expecting someone to come get me, then I figured I would be there the rest of the day so I started the hike over. I missed all the instruction on the wet ABS panic stop. I didn't stay pissed for long though.


Now that quote makes since. I think Josh figured he could get more driving time if he left you there and didn't say anything :rofl:


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Glad to see you guys had a Great Time! _Looks Awesome_! I'm sure the M3 is a dream. Glad I could be part of it too.:thumbup:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing, great pics!


----------

